# أقتراح ../من أجل منتدي الحوار..الاسلامي



## FADY_TEMON (1 نوفمبر 2010)

* ..عندي أقتراح ..هايل ....بص أكتريت الاخوة  المسلمين الافاضل بيدخلوا زي مبتقول عمياني من غير ما يقرا ويكتب أي كلام  في أي حتي دفاعاً ,,عن دينه ...طيب منخلي الموضوع منظم أكتر ...ونطرح موضيع  ثنائية...في القسم الاسلامي ...مش للعام كدا كل اللي يدخل يتكلم ..يدخل  يتفرج أوك ..يتكلم لأ الموضوع يبقي ثنائي ....وكل واحد يدخل ,....يجيب أخره  ..ويروح ويجي غيره .يتكلم في الموضوع ,..وهكذا وبكدا الموضوع شمل كذا واحد  ..ومستني ردك..*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجو الردود ..مستنيكم
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

هو معلش يا فادى انا مش فاهم الفكرة

ممكن تبسطها اكتر​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

طيب ماهو قسم الحوارات الثنائية موجود


----------



## Last_Day (3 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذ فادي الاقتراح مبهم قليلا ولكنه جيد في مضمونه انت تقول بعبارة  اخري عندما يدخل احد المسلمين منتدي الحوار الاسلامي يرد ولا يرحل او يكتب موضوع ثم يرحل من دون الدفاع او النقد حسنا انا اؤيدك  في هذا يجب  علينا عندما تقول شبهة تجد من يرد عليها بالدليل وعموما معظم المسلمين الذين يدخلون هنا لا يتكلمون بالدليل هو ممجرد مسلم عادي بيشوف هنا في المنتدي حد بيتكلم عن الرسول باشياء لا ترضيه بيدخل ويرد لكن ليس بالدليل 
ارجو من الاعضاء في المنتدي الاسلامي ان يردو ابتغاء توصيل العلم وليس بالاستهزاء بنا او برسولنا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## qwyui (4 نوفمبر 2010)

نعم وانا معكم فى هذا الاقتراح وشكرا


----------



## FADY_TEMON (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بكل بساطة ..

الحوارت كلها تبقي ثنائية مع متخصصين في القسم ده ..روك يعينهم
​


----------



## apostle.paul (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*بس دا قسم حوارى مش قسم للمناظرات ومن حق اى حد يرد معتقدش هتبقى مفيدة لان كدا هيقولك انت مش بتسيبوا لينا فرصة نجاوب سواء كدا او كدا مفيش رد فسبوهم يتكلموا وخلاص*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *بس دا قسم حوارى مش قسم للمناظرات ومن حق اى حد يرد معتقدش هتبقى مفيدة لان كدا هيقولك انت مش بتسيبوا لينا فرصة نجاوب سواء كدا او كدا مفيش رد فسبوهم يتكلموا وخلاص*



ومين قال منظرات ...حوار ممكن الناس تتفرج عليه مبين 2 واللي يمشي يجي واحد بداله ..للنظام وليست الهرجلة ...​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

fady_temon قال:


> بكل بساطة ..
> 
> الحوارت كلها تبقي ثنائية مع متخصصين في القسم ده ..روك يعينهم
> ​



*وما فائدة أن تبقى الحوارات كلها ثنائية, هنا قسم فى الإسلاميات مخصص للحورات الثنائية, له شروط معينة, وتحت أشراف الأدارة, وهناك قسم للحوار المفتوح, يشارك فيه كل من لديه شيئ يقوله*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اللي انتم شيفينه صالح أعملوا


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

fady_temon قال:


> اللي انتم شيفينه صالح أعملوا



*شكرا لأهتمامك .......................*


----------

